# Best plants for a dirted tank?



## AquaBryan (Apr 21, 2018)

Which plants would you recommend for a dirted tank?


----------



## Aframomum (May 23, 2015)

Crypts, swords (any variety), stems (dwarf Hygro, water wisteria, water sprite) - the list will be long but these are some that I've had experience with. Just remember, with dirt once the plants get rooted in it will be a messy endeavor to move them around.


----------



## AquaBryan (Apr 21, 2018)

Aframomum said:


> Crypts, swords (any variety), stems (dwarf Hygro, water wisteria, water sprite) - the list will be long but these are some that I've had experience with. Just remember, with dirt once the plants get rooted in it will be a messy endeavor to move them around.


Would these plants do good in a dirted tank:

•Hygro compacta
•Moneywort
•Crinum calastminstatum
•Ludwigia Ovalis
•Ludwigia needle leaf
•Rotala Indica 
•Ludwigia broad leaf
•crypt petchii
•crypt undulata
•Crypt wendtii green
•madagascar lace plant

I’m planning on either using a 36” T5 or the beamswork DA 6500K for lighting. Which would you recommend? it’s a 21” deep tank.

Any help would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

There are 2 separate questions here.

The "best" plants for a a dirtied tanks are the ones you do not re-plant.

The light choice depends on what the tank is. High tech Dutch - T5s are a cheaper choice for growth / color. Med-Light no co2 - LEDs might be a good choice of adjustability, toys, and maintenance. Besides the depth, the front to back is another consideration as LEDS are more focused (less spread), especially if mounted directly on the rim. Soo, first decide which direction you want to take the tank into and chose the light after.

None of the plants on your list are "high light plants", with only L. ovalis sitting in the middle.


----------



## AquaBryan (Apr 21, 2018)

OVT said:


> There are 2 separate questions here.
> 
> The "best" plants for a a dirtied tanks are the ones you do not re-plant.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure which direction to take it..well, I dont want to do Co2 but I want to do a heavily planted tank with low tech plants. 

It’s a 46 bowfront, maybe if I keep all the planting toward the back of the tank, I can get better growth?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

AquaBryan said:


> I’m not sure which direction to take it..well, I dont want to do Co2 but I want to do a heavily planted tank with low tech plants.
> 
> It’s a 46 bowfront, maybe if I keep all the planting toward the back of the tank, I can get better growth?


Then take it in that direction - there is no reason why you cannot have a heavily planted tank with lower light and no co2.

I would plant stems in the back and crypts mid and fore ground. In this case, I would be tempted to go with a LED fixture as you can control the spectrum and the intensity. If you position it in the back 1/3 then your stem plants will get more light, with crypts getting less, which is fine.


----------



## AquaBryan (Apr 21, 2018)

OVT said:


> AquaBryan said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not sure which direction to take it..well, I dont want to do Co2 but I want to do a heavily planted tank with low tech plants.
> ...


Thank you!! You just answered my question that seemed like no one else could answer!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You are very welcome.

This might be close to what you are thinking: https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1272769-22g-long-low-light.html


----------



## AquaBryan (Apr 21, 2018)

OVT said:


> You are very welcome.
> 
> This might be close to what you are thinking: https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1272769-22g-long-low-light.html


The images are blocked? Sounds like a cool build though. 

Also, I don’t think you can actually raise the brightness or intensity on the beamswork light, so I hope that is fine for my tank as it’s already pre wired.


----------



## jadeaquatica (Jul 28, 2018)

The temple compacta, hygrophila corymbosa, is doing really well in my walstad tank. I also recommend this plant for cycling new aquariums.


----------



## bluerrpilot (Dec 2, 2011)

Some plants feed mostly from the sub while other feed mostly from the water. i would assume you want root feeding type of plants but then what happens when the nutrients in the soil are depleted.


----------



## AquaBryan (Apr 21, 2018)

bluerrpilot said:


> Some plants feed mostly from the sub while other feed mostly from the water. i would assume you want root feeding type of plants but then what happens when the nutrients in the soil are depleted.


I am aware of the nutrients eventually depleting. From what I have read, you have to supply the tank with root tabs, but that isn’t going to be for some time, I hope.


----------

